# Brushes



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tillys coat is changing!! It used to be enough yo just brush her once a day with a normal brush but in the last couple of weeks she has started getting lots of mats!! I have got a detangling combe - looks a bit like a flea comb. It's ok but I really need something else as well. What do you use?
She is ever so good though letting me combe her for ages. But it can't be nice for her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I have a Tilly also 😄
I use a dematting rake on her when I find matts. There's like razor blades on it and as it go through the mats it breaks it up. Very helpful, 
God luck x 




Jeanie x


----------

